# PLAY 4.3.0 is now available for download



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 8, 2015)

PLAY 4.3.0 is now available for download from here -
http://www.soundsonline.com/Support

What's fixed and added in PLAY Software Update v4.3.0?

• Improved save times

• Fixed a bug where projects containing both Play and Spaces would crash on load

• Improved time it takes to activate outputs in Cubase when using Vienna Ensemble Pro to host Play

• CC64 (Sustain pedal) now interpreted as ON for a value of 64 or above

• Fixed a bug where the full range of lid positions couldn’t be set in EW Pianos

• Fixed a crash on Mac when closing projects with Wordbuilder in them

• Fixed an issue that caused Play to load up empty when loading some projects

• Added support for Hollywood Harp

• Added support for Composer Cloud Plus


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks! Updated, and my HS Gold, HB Gold template works fine in Cubase 8.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 8, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> Thanks! Updated, and my HS Gold, HB Gold template works fine in Cubase 8.



Glad to hear that, thanks.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 8, 2015)

it works with el capital?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Jay, 
Thanks for the heads up.
Is it better to run the uninstaller before you install the update?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 8, 2015)

It shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 8, 2015)

Great! I have had the "empty instances" issue pop up a few times, hope it solves it


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 8, 2015)

Composer Cloud Plus?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 8, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> • Improved save times


Yes! finally


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 8, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Glad to hear that, thanks.



No problem. Play has been very stable on my pc, and this doesn't seem to be an exception.


----------



## lpuser (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you Jay. I really appreciate you pointing us towards the update. It´s a bit sad that EW does only send out marketing mails, but no notifications on new versions. Just saw that I missed the latest HW Strings Gold updater. Hmmm...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 8, 2015)

lpuser said:


> Thank you Jay. I really appreciate you pointing us towards the update. It´s a bit sad that EW does only send out marketing mails, but no notifications on new versions. Just saw that I missed the latest HW Strings Gold updater. Hmmm...



Yeah, me too, I missed the HS Gold update from August, and I installed it today. It would be good to get update notifications by email.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 8, 2015)

lpuser said:


> Thank you Jay. I really appreciate you pointing us towards the update. It´s a bit sad that EW does only send out marketing mails, but no notifications on new versions. Just saw that I missed the latest HW Strings Gold updater. Hmmm...



The EW Installation Center automatically notifies and offered a one-click update for Play (this time at least). It automatically uninstalled 4.2.38. So far I haven't noticed any problems.

It would have been good with an email, though.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 8, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> • Improved save times


Mmmmmmm thank you.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 8, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> PLAY 4.3.0 is now available for download from here -
> http://www.soundsonline.com/Support
> 
> What's fixed and added in PLAY Software Update v4.3.0?
> ...


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 8, 2015)

Lol, I just installed the 4.3 update. Before that I tried loading the most recent project which kept crashing during loading. Still crashing. Ok, after the 4.3 update it loaded fine. What is funny is that the crash error message I got every time (and today again) was a Kontakt error message. That's why I never made the connection this could be linked to Play. I think this is a brilliant programming skill on East West's part. When there is an issue, automatically point the finger to someone else.  Just kidding of course. Glad I solved this issue.


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 9, 2015)

Do you mean like........my front steering wheels haven't deviated from a straight path for "x" no. of metres? Switch to lean mix mode.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 10, 2015)

I haven't shown a lot of love to EastWest lately since purchasing Hollywood Strings and Brass about 2 years ago and have never been able to use them due to absolutely crippling load times. I'm talking 10 minutes for a basic leg slur patch despite streaming from an SSD. Noone had any answers beyond "that's weird". Then, I tried again a number of months ago and this time got some weird error message that Play couldn't find the samples despite adding the correct path to the favorites pane repeatedly. Again, a very pleasant experience with customer support yet no answers as to what was going on with my system despite trying both Play 4.2.0 and 4.2.38 etc etc. 

...then I installed 4.3.0 and as if by MAGIC all my hollywood orchestra woes disappeared!!! 

Now play finds the correct samples and my HS legato DIAMOND powerful system patches load in SECONDS!! IT'S ASTONISHING!! This is what everyone else has been talking about but I just didn't believe existed. I feel like I've found a unicorn (though perhaps a unicorn I purchased two years ago)

Now I can truly experience the wonder that everyone has always talked about. When all these years I've stared longingly through the window from the cold outside, now I've finally been invited in to enjoy the hot, juicy christmas dinner....(that I paid for 2 years ago).

THANKS EASTWEST!! 

P.S. Hollywood Strings sounds phenomenal and I'm finally going to complete the set with HOP.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 11, 2015)

On OS X the update removed all my "Favorites", and if I create new ones, they end up pointing to nowhere. Don't know if this is a bug or not - I can still manually add libraries though (by right-clicking under Favorites), and they will then show up in Favorites correctly.


----------



## dtcomposer (Nov 13, 2015)

I can confirm that unloading audio inputs and saving are much faster on my PC version of Vepro with this new version. I think they are basically as fast as my Kontakt-only instances now. Interestingly, some part of the initial load now seems to have become much slower. Like PLAY isn't finding the location of the sample file very quickly. Once it finds them they load very quickly, but the process is taking 30 minutes+ where before it took 5-8 for my whole PLAY template. The message in the loading dialogue (init loading....) sits there for a long time before it finally tries to load where before it was instantaneous. Is anyone else getting this behavior?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, i am seeing this as well and have reported it. My template went from 6:30 to 12 minutes app.

Can anyone confirm that this has not been going on since 4.2.2 and I just didn't notice?


----------



## resound (Nov 13, 2015)

I have always had that problem in Play where the initial time it takes to start loading samples is slow. Updating to 4.3.0 did seem to speed up the actually sample loading, but not the initial time to start loading.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Nov 13, 2015)

4.2.2 was instantaneous for me too, 4.2.38 was when the "init loading..." got introduced and ended up slowing things down, but once it found the library paths the first time you used PLAY, it got a little faster afterwards, but still not as fast as 4.2.2. 

PLAY 4.30 = the slowest "init loading..." times and it still remains to be slow, even after the first loading of all samples and finding paths. The samples themselves load quickly, just the initial loading is slow. 

I double checked 4.2.2 (re-installed) just now to confirm that it's still the fastest at locating and loading samples .

I hope this info helps Jay.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you for confirming that


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2015)

The loading is no problem here, but I have some occassional situations that PLAY suddenly can't find the folder with samples (happened with the SD2 folder, HB and Silk) and the find file option that pops up doesnt work, but pointing it again to the folder directory in the main list of libraries helps solving it. Happened around 5x now, didn't happen before 4.3. Not a big thing, just a bit annoying. Otherwise it's working fine.


----------



## Russell Moran (Nov 13, 2015)

After 4.2.2 Play started cronically forgetting the location of some of my Play libraries (woodwinds in particular) - very annoying. Sticking with 4.2.2 for now. This is on Mac OS 10.9.5.

thanks

rz


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyone ever seen the "samples missing" thingie on the Gold 2nd violins legato slur port? It probably got fixed with some update I haven't installed, just curious.


----------



## Peter Costa (Nov 19, 2015)

Is VEPRO 5 still crashing for anyone on Play 4.3. I updated to 4.3.1 and still get crashing upon loading


----------



## ChazC (Nov 19, 2015)

Peter Costa said:


> Is VEPRO 5 still crashing for anyone on Play 4.3. I updated to 4.3.1 and still get crashing upon loading



Working fine here. Win7 pro 64bit.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 19, 2015)

ChazC said:


> Working fine here. Win7 pro 64bit.



Fine here on both Mac and PC.


----------

